# WTB Jawjackers



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Anybody looking to get rid of their Jawjackers? A few of us are going to Wisconsin in a few weeks on an ice fishing trip and wanted to add a few to our arsenal. Let me know if you have one and how much you'd want for it. I'm located in Fairview Park and would pickup within reasonable distance. Thanks!


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## foatsboat (Oct 27, 2011)

RStock521 said:


> Bump.


Bass pro Rossford ohio has a bunch of them. $60.00 each. Was there yesterday.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

foatsboat said:


> Bass pro Rossford ohio has a bunch of them. $60.00 each. Was there yesterday.


I apprecaite the heads up, but was hoping to find some used for a discount. They were $40 last year, $30 on sale, but I'm not willing to pay $60 each for them.


----------

